# JSF + Hibernate How2



## b35bug (28. Jul 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiß jemand ein Tutorial wie ich eine JSF Applikation von native JDBC auf Hibernate umstelle...#

1. Was muß ich installieren und wo?

2. Was muß ich wo und wie konfigurieren?

So etwas sollte es doch geben oder muß ich mir das wirklich mühsam zusammenlesen...


yours
b35bug


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Jul 2006)

Einfach so umstellen ist wohl kaum drin.
Wie du Hibernate zum laufen kriegst gibts genügend Tutorials.Z.B. hier: http://www.gloegl.de/5.html

Dann musst du eben eine Methoden umschreiben. Z.B. aus


```
public List getKunden(){
  List kunden = new ArrayList();
  String sql = "SELECT * FROM Kunden";
  ResultSet rs = con.createStatement()...;
  while(rs.next()){
     Kunde k = new Kunde(rs.getInt("kundenId");
     k.setName(rs.getString("name"));
     kunden.add(k);
  }
  rs.close();
  return kunden;
}
```

wir dann eben das native-SQL Zeug rausgeschmissen und mit der HibernateSessiong gearbeitet. Das steht aber alles in diversen Beispielen.
Und die JSF-Dateien musst du normalerweise gar nicht anfassen (sofern du sauber programmiert hast).


----------



## b35bug (28. Jul 2006)

Dann versuch ich mal mein Glück. Danke.


----------

